# Canada FSW ITA Query!! (NOC 2171)



## san2440 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi,

I've received the ITA last month and I've got all the documents (reference letters, education, financial evidence, etc) ready. Now before i submit the e-ITA I'm a bit worried since I'm doing this all by myself and I haven't got anyone to look at the documents to ensure that there are no errors and I haven't missed out on anything. 


Is it a wise thing to hire a legal consultant at this stage? I just spoke to one and they change well over 2000CAD for just document vetting and submission since all the work has already been done.

Also, I'm worried that one of the companies I worked for is out of business and I've used a valid legal affidavit prepared by an attorney with my previous manager providing the confirmation of my roles and responsibilities in that company. Do I need to provide any other details apart from this?

Please advise on how best to proceed.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Don't pay anyone $2000 to vet your documents. Just do a close check by yourself and when your satisfied they're all there and you've done your absolute best in preparing them, then send them off.


----------



## san2440 (Jan 12, 2015)

Auld Yin said:


> Don't pay anyone $2000 to vet your documents. Just do a close check by yourself and when your satisfied they're all there and you've done your absolute best in preparing them, then send them off.


Thanks Auld Yin for your response. Much appreciate it.


----------

